# Our First Kidding - Need Some Guidance PLEASE [THEY'RE HERE!!]



## MissDanni (Jun 15, 2011)

Last year we brought home some cashmere goats. We got twin boys and also a 2 year old doe. All bottle babies so they are super friendly.

This is a first for both of us. I have never had goats before these guys and I have never been around pregnant does or seen a kid born. So go easy on me. 

The doe is pregnant and I haven't a clue when she is due. Once we realized that she was pregnant we moved her to her own place in the barn.

This is what is going on right now:

*Her udder is pretty large ... compared to normal. (Not like to the ground like I've seen some pictures on here.)

*Her teats are very long now.

*Her vulva seems "puffy".

*She is restless and wants me to stay with her all the time, if I leave the barn she tries to follow me. She is a friendly girl but this is much more than her usual "pet me" follow. She is insistent that I be with her.

*She is up and down and takes a few paws at the bedding before laying down almost on her side.

*She is making this kind of quiet moaning sound.

*She is normally very vocal and calls "Maa" all the time, but she isn't doing that anymore... unless I try to leave her that is.

*Her walk is more like a duck now than a goat.

*Oh and she looks a little dopey at times, looking around with a dazed look in her eyes.

*I can see and feel kicking.

*She seems pretty uncomfortable.

*In the past few days her shape has changed, she has gone from fully rounded to boney looking the the hind quarters. Her hips and spine looks stuck out and the belly roundness has moved much lower.

I'm adding a few pictures here so that maybe someone can let me know (roughly) when I should be expecting newborns.

Oh, also I spoke to the breeder we got these guys from and as I said about both bucks were twins, and the doe was a twin herself. So I'm told that we could very well be looking at twins.. that would be great.

I'm super excited / nervous / excited / nervous and so on. 























What do you think guys and girls?


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 15, 2011)

All the smart people must be busy....
so I try to repeat what I have read on this very Forum:

When you can no longer feel *Ligaments* the birth is within 12 hrs.






This picture is taken from hereby web site:
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html

Please read on,,,,they have aboundance of information.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 15, 2011)

> All the smart people must be busy....




I thank you for responding, I'm sitting here refreshing and waiting for something to go on lol

Yes I forgot to mention that.. I checked (assuming I'm doing it right) and I can pretty much touch my fingers together from each side. She wasn't happy about me doing that at all.

This is really nerve racking isn't it!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 15, 2011)

sounds very simular to my doe just before she kidded early yesterday morning. She was doing the same stuff the night before! I would watch her you may have babys tonight/early morning!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 15, 2011)

She is certainly getting close. It is always hard to say because all goats are different. Just keep watching her. Good luck.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep running out every 30min - hour to peek in on her and see if anything is changing.

I really don't want to miss it!

Edit: Am I supposed to shave her udder?


----------



## lilhill (Jun 15, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> She is certainly getting close. It is always hard to say because all goats are different. Just keep watching her. Good luck.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 15, 2011)

It could be any time now, she looks pretty close. She won't get that "to the ground" udder, not being a dairy breed, what she's got looks about right. Keep checking, and good luck!


----------



## elevan (Jun 15, 2011)

Shaving the udder is a personal choice of the owner...not a requirement.

A lot of people will shave the hind end area so that it doesn't get all gunky during the birth.

She certainly looks and "sounds" like she's very close.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 15, 2011)

OH How exciteing for you..... Don't forget to breath 


can't wait to see you new babies... Good luck~


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 15, 2011)

Your description sounds almost identical to my first two does when they had their kids.  
From what you say, kids are right around the corner!
Good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 15, 2011)

They're coming soon!  Get your birthing kit togther and read up!  I agree the Fias Co Farms website is awesome.




Oh, and I just had my first one too.  I was surprised the placenta took so long to come out, but apparently up to 12 hours is normal     My kid's placenta took 5 hours to "arrive".

Good luck and if she's anything like my doe, you'll now by her yelling when she is "serious".


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a lovely full moon for having a baby or two!  I hope and pray all goes well and that there's lots of new hooves on the ground tomorrow.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Jun 16, 2011)

please post pictures when they get here.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 16, 2011)

Everythign sounds normal.  I would guess sometime soon but goats will do things on thier own schedule.   

Shaving the udder is really for the convience of milking.  If you do not plan on milking her then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't shave my doe for the first kid I had here...it was a rescue and like you, I had no idea as to when she would kid.  She kidded in Feb and didn't get messy.

So I didn't shave  the two I bred for the next year.  Some messy does had to be tied up tightly and washed several time and they were not pleased and I did NOT have fun!

This year everyone got a hygiene clip.  I just shaved the back of the udder, around their hoohoos, and the edges of the base of the tails.  I left plenty of hair on the lower part and front of the udder as protection if they go through brush (sometimes I've been known to bring them out into my woods to eat multiflora.....I want the hairs to alert them to danger before a stick or thorn rips into the udder).  We also have a terrible mosquito problem here, having a seasonal stream and swamp on part of the property.  Hair helps.  Especially since they can't reach that area effectively to scratch or get rid of a biting insect.

I have no issues with milking the hairy udders.  If I am hand-milking I just use my udder washing rag (after washing udder and teats) to brush the belly hair forward and out of the way and to clean it up and remove loose hairs.  Works great.

So excited for you.  Post pics, and update your title when the big event happens so we don't miss it!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I made my rounds this morning after a very restless night and all is quiet so far.

She is still about the same as she was although she must have had 100 poops in the night because her area is a mess. Looks like normal poop though so I guess no worries. I'll need to let her out in the yard and clean everything up fresh again.

She doesn't seem real interested in eating today and also appears to be pretty tired. Her night must have been like mine 

On a side note, we are going to have a baby explosion here. There are 2 ducks sitting on nests, the barred rock hen is sitting and the two silkie hens are both sitting. My rescue horse from late last summer is in heat and seems to think if she walks the fence line she will eventually find a handsome mate.  No breeding for her this year though, as this time last year she couldn't even stand up and she was a horse skeleton with fur. She is finally back in good health after a very hard recovery so no need to rock the boat.

Sorry for rambling, back to Trouble (our doe).

I was told last evening that when she had her first kid that she only had milk from one nipple. I wonder if that's something that will happen again, or could it just be that the plug needed help to be removed and never was?

The twin buck that we are crediting with being the Daddy was talking up a storm this morning after I came from checking on Trouble. Was almost like he was asking if his baby/babies had arrived yet. 

Thank you everyone for your help and support, I feel much more confident today knowing I have all of you experienced people just a few keystrokes away. I really appreciate you all!

If the timing works out, I hope to be able to video the birth and then I can share it with those who would like to see.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## MissDanni (Jun 16, 2011)

Trouble did not feel much like walking around today at all. She would come out of the barn take a look around and go right back in.

She still has the same food that she was fed yesterday morning, so I guess her appetite is pretty much gone at this point.

She is looking even more boney now in the back quarters.

Rather than follow me, she just lays there looking at me and making those quiet moans.

I hope she gives birth soon as she really looks extremely uncomfortable.

Still no sign of discharge but I was told that some don't show discharge until right before they deliver... not sure if that's true or not?

Oh and for some reason she started licking and trying to suck and nibble on my fingers... this is something completely new, she hasn't done anything like that before.

Maybe I should go squeeze her? LOL Just Joking!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 16, 2011)

You're going to have kids VERY soon.   I just skimmed the posts... you have your kidding kit ready?  Plenty of clean towels?  A stiff drink?  Don't worry, most times they manage just fine on their own and you can sit back and wring your hands while she does the work.  If you haven't already be sure to review the kid positioning info on fiasco farm' site, just in case.  It may help you visualize what you're feeling if there's an emergency.  Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## ChksontheRun (Jun 17, 2011)

Its been 24 hours...... What is the scoop.  Hope everything is ok


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

Hoping that she & the kid/kids are okay... hoping to see your update soon!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, just came in from the barn.

I was so sure that she would have them last night!

Now today she has had ants in her pants and just doesn't wanna sit still.

Shes pawing at the bedding lots and groaning when she exhales, almost like shes trying to go poop and can't? If that make sense?  :/

When she is laying down her pooch seems to open slightly and it is looking even more puffy now.

Shes looking all caved in around the hind quarters.

Gee I wish I could do something to help her along the poor thing is really uncomfortable 

I feel like I'm having my first child all over again!


----------



## elevan (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like you're getting really close


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay, I am not thinking she will go tonight, but definitely keep an eye on her... cause you never know. Have you checked her ligs(the ligaments running on a diagonal from her spine to her pin bones)? if you don't feel them and it appears that the base of her tail is risen UP(or that area around tail base has sunk way down), be READY! this is the only sure sign of the beginning of labor.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 17, 2011)

Keep breathing.  You're going to do just fine.  And so is Trouble.  I'll be thinking happy thoughts for both of you.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 18, 2011)

Another long night for Trouble.

I'll see if she will allow me to take some new pictures today so I can post the physical changes.

I bet you as soon as I stop checking on her that will be the time she goes. That's what always happened when I was breeding boxers, the minute you take your eyes off them, that's when it starts.

Ok here are some fresh pictures:

New pooch pic






Arching Back





Perfecting the nest





Still not just right





And down again (Which lasted a whole 30 seconds before she was back to perfecting again)


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yea looks close   Keep us posted!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll bet you have babies by the afternoon.   Of course, goats are pretty well known for faking us out...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 18, 2011)

Come on babies!!!!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 19, 2011)

OK, I am just about gone mad! lol

Trouble is still hanging in there, but she is progressing as far as I can tell. She is becoming more and more uncomfortable all the time.

This past three days she has been moaning and groaning in a way that is not normal for her; her usual "Maa" is all together different.

I know each doe is different but is this normal?

I'm starting to wonder if something is wrong?

I know! I'll try and capture some video and sound later today and post a link to it so some of you wiser people can have a look/listen and share with me your thoughts.

Thank you again for baring with me through all of this, I cannot express how much I appreciate all your guidance and support.

New pictures and video/sound coming shortly. (If she cooperates.)


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2011)

My Daisy had that humped up back and super swollen vulva for almost a week before she kidded.



eta: oh and here's a smiley for ya:


----------



## farmchick (Jun 19, 2011)

This is all very exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, goats are well known for draaaaaagging it out.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 20, 2011)

I almost forgot! All the attention Trouble has been getting I forgot to show you the Daddy!

This is Trevor, he is a 1 year old Cashmere. (We also have his twin, Corey.)





Sticking his lip out





I like this one






*Trouble Update*

No moaning today as of yet. Funny, she had been moaning for 3 days and now all of a sudden she has stopped. (I'm uploading the short video and will link it here when its done so you can hear what I've been listening to these past few days.

Some new pictures of her, you may not be able to see very well but her back end drops off now in a slope. 





I can reach around the top of her tailbase and feel my thumb and finger together.





She mounted the ride-on lawnmower this morning for whatever reason, then went on a very small walkabout. she has gone back in the barn again.


----------



## elevan (Jun 20, 2011)

She mounted that lawn mower to help position her kid(s)


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 20, 2011)

If a baby has moved down (back?) it may have made more room for her GI tract and lungs and  such so she's feeling better, no moaning.  Of course when active labor starts...

Love the pics of Trevor!  Now I'm even more excited for baby pics.

My tortoise got frisky with a lawn mower once (ok, several times) but never any offspring


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Your pictures of her show it all, she should kid by tomorrow morning! I can see quite clearly in the pictures that her ligs have gone soft, her back is ARCHED, I don't see goo, but her pooch is definitely loosened & puffy! Keep an eye out for her to start leaking amber colored goo... once she does, the kids WILL be coming! 

    Come on Trouble!!! bring on the babies!!!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 20, 2011)

@ no offspring! 

Here is a link to the video of the sounds she was making the past few days: http://farmlife.stcfx.com/goats/trouble-update/

Today she is quiet, out on walk about, making her way around the property. We just leave the door open to the barn for her so that she can go to her new spot whenever she wants, or come outside should she want to. She has free run to do what she wants right now as everyone else is in their pens.

I keep going outside with her and I can see her out at least one window at any given time so it should be fine that shes walking around.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 20, 2011)

Trouble is in the barn for the night, I spent the past 3 hours sitting with her and she  has resumed the groaning sounds.

When I reach under her, on her abdomen, up beneath her inner thigh I can feel the baby is there, maybe another hand length and it could be out. 

Still no goo though.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 21, 2011)

How exciting!  I can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

Anything yet??


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 21, 2011)

Not all does discharge heavily prior to kidding.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 21, 2011)

Yawnzzzzzzzzzzz

Wow I am so tired I think I'm actually "sleep typing" right now.

She is STILL hanging in there. Really would it be all that bad to just give her a good squeeze? LOL

Waiting on the goo but it refuses to come. 

Oh, and she has some serious gas happening in her tummy. It was rolling all night and making her very uncomfortable. I gave her belly a good rubbing session and she had a bit of baking soda and that seemed to relive some of the pressure.

She went on a walk about yesterday so she may have eaten something she shouldn't have. You know how goats can be, they like to sample just about everything.

I just gave her a quick once over this morning before making my rounds and trying to sip on a coffee in between.

I'll go sit with her for a bit after I find the bottom of this coffee cup and get a better feel for whats up with her today.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

You can do what helps with human females... try feeding her some Mango, Pineapple, and or Papaya... LOADS of nutrients in the Papaya, and you can chop it up, seeds and all.  It may just be that she needs the extra nutrient boost in order to start the labor process.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 21, 2011)

Made Trouble as fruit salad as suggested.

She had two apples, two bananas and a slice of cantaloupe all diced up. I'm thinking she liked it because I turned by back and she had chowed it down. 

She also had a grazing session on the edge of the forest and has now gone to relax in the barn with her head sticking out so shes sure not to miss anything.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 21, 2011)

Miss Danni, she won't go until you've lost three full nights of sleep and have to be away for a full day for something "really really" important.  

But she'll still love having that fruit salad! and maybe a back rub, oh, and a pedicure.  And maybe you could fluff her pillow before you leave.

You are in thoughts and prayers- hang in there!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 21, 2011)

Although I'm sure she LOVED the fruit salad and there's nothing wrong with giving her a special treat during an uncomfortable time with her it's not going to do a thing to speed up her imminent labor.  And be sure not to over do it if she isn't getting fruit in her diet daily- the last thing you want with a doe who may have decreased feed intake because she's so close to kidding is rumen upset.


----------



## RaychulRobot (Jun 21, 2011)

I love this thread. My girls were just bred and should be kidding in November if all went well. Nice to read what I can expect when it's my turn...


Cute goaties ya got there!!! Hang in there! Can't wait for the happy ending to this saga! and pictures of course!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Although I'm sure she LOVED the fruit salad and there's nothing wrong with giving her a special treat during an uncomfortable time with her it's not going to do a thing to speed up her imminent labor.  And be sure not to over do it if she isn't getting fruit in her diet daily- the last thing you want with a doe who may have decreased feed intake because she's so close to kidding is rumen upset.


I do agree with not over doing the fresh fruits... but:

Pineapple, as well as papaya and mango, contain a proteolytic enzyme called bromelain. When bromelain is consumed with meals, it assists in the digestion of proteins.
When taken on an empty stomach, bromelain acts medicinally as an anti-inflammatory agent. Therefore, naturopathic medicine uses this enzyme to reduce pain and swelling.
The mechanism by which pineapple contributes to inducing labor might be the proteolytic action of bromelain. Bromelain might help to soften the connective tissue of the cervix and, thus, bring on labor.

Also, both of my does(Maude & Cali) went into labor within 24hrs  of eating their salads which both contained chopped Mango & apple*

*I should have put this disclaimer in my previous reply: My herd gets free fresh produce multiple times per week, all year long, courtesy of Hannaford Supermarkets... If your herd does not get regular fresh fruits & veggies, then start off small, and make sure to top dress with a probiotic powder and some baking soda.


----------



## elevan (Jun 21, 2011)

When going the fruit salad route for promotion of kidding the fruit needs to be mango, papaya and / or pineapple.

There is no guarantee that it will work but these fruits have "chemicals" in them that have been shown to assist in inducing labor in the human female, so it doesn't hurt to try.

Any other fruits are just that fruit...they are just gonna be a treat


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 22, 2011)

This may be a little off topic, but does anyone use a laxative agent with goats to get things going in a case where early labor seems very long or just isn't coming?

I ask this because it is a folk remedy (but a researched one) to give human females castor oil (a MAJOR laxative) to get labor going.  My #2 baby was "induced" naturally with castor oil - and cam eout like a freight train.  All 12 pounds of her, lol.

The fruits made me think of this since fruit also has a mild laxatve effect.

Go trouble, Go!


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 22, 2011)

We feed lots of fruit and veggies to all the animals.. even the dogs like carrots and try to steal them from the horses when they are not looking.

So Trouble did indeed love her fruit salad even though it was missing the secret ingredients. I did however come across a can a pineapple in the cupboard this morning so perhaps she can have that for her snack today. I'm up for whatever will help her get through this as she seems to be lingering on and on even though she is showing signs.

She had a relaxing afternoon yesterday, the sun came through for a while and her and Mambo _(The duck who thinks hes human .. long story.)_ laid in the grass while I played them their favorite songs on guitar. I figured her and I could use a break from all this kidding or lack there of. 

@doxiemoxie - What is this "sleep" thing you speak of? 

@RaychulRobot - I'm glad this thread is giving you some insight to the insanity of your first kidding. 

@All - Thanks so much for helping me through this, you guys are all amazing wonderful people and I wish I could give you all a big hug! 

About the castor oil laxative; I've heard about this for humans, I remember my great grandmother talking about it for females who had gone "overdue". As for use with goats, I haven't a clue.

Mambo the duck has moved in with Trouble now, I guess for moral support through this whole thing. He put himself to bed right beside her last night. I thought it was pretty cute, actually its great because she is the only other animal that he has made up with.

So I did a quick peek in and let Mambo out and checked on Trouble. She is doing some more groaning and chewing at the same time which makes for a very odd sound.

Still no goo to be seen. I never thought I'd be so obsessed with wanting to see a gooey goat bottom! 

After the birds have all eaten I'll open up her door and let her out if she wants, I have to wait till the birds are done eating though because she has found a taste for chicken food and we do not want her eating that!

Oh and this is off topic but our pot belly pig Daisy, who is some strange type because she is huge, was bred before we got her and we thought due in May is spotting now. We just figured that it didn't take and that was that. Now the guy we got her from tells us the one bred a week before her just had piglets on Friday. Oh my that's going to be a whole other drama.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 22, 2011)

I think before I went to any great efforts to induce labor I would call a vet.  Induction before the baby is properly position can cause major issues.  A friend had a goat nest and pretend to contract and start labor for 3 WEEKS prior to popping out 2 healthy kids in the 30 min between checking on her when getting home from work and changing her clothes and getting the feed buckets ready. 

Goats are sneaky sneaky liars.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 22, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I think before I went to any great efforts to induce labor I would call a vet.  Induction before the baby is properly position can cause major issues.  A friend had a goat nest and pretend to contract and start labor for 3 WEEKS prior to popping out 2 healthy kids in the 30 min between checking on her when getting home from work and changing her clothes and getting the feed buckets ready.
> 
> Goats are sneaky sneaky liars.


Sound advice indeed.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2011)

X 3.

No disrespect, but...if you feed your goats fruit several times a week, and they kid w/in 24 hours of eating said fruit, that doesn't make it anything more than a coincidence.

After all, I've attended (low estimate) 150 or so kiddings...and not a one of those does had fruit before kidding.  
300 or so kids born and only 1 time did I have the vet out.
I could very well say that's b/c my goats *don't* get fruit.  
But...My opinion doesn't make it fact.

Goats will kid 99% of the time just when they are supposed to, and usually w/ no help from us *if* they have no other issues (bred early, or bred to too large a buck, etc).

I don't know how many posts I've seen here w/ people who think their goats are due / overdue...and the goat ends up kidding 21-42 days later, obviously bred on a later heat, w/ full term kids.

I shudder to think what would happen if everyone just went out and induced their goats to kid.  Humans are impatient creatures...

Mother nature generally knows what she's doing.

That's not to say goats don't have problems sometimes, and we need to intervene when necessary...but goats aren't people and trying to induce labor may not be such a good idea in some cases.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm certainly not about to do anything that would harm her. I don't imagine that fresh fruit could be bad in any way.

Like I said in the OP I really don't know for sure when she's due. All I can do is watch for the signs and keep on watching and wishing.

I am totally excited and anxious to have our first kid born here. However I would never want anything bad to happen to her or her babies.

Wow I feel like I just got a lashing from the teacher.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be harsh to you as the OP, I was agreeing w/ the last 2 posts before mine about inducing labor.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 23, 2011)

It's all good. I do agree that it could be dangerous to induce if the conditions were not right. 

I just hope she has babies soon because I feel so bad for her right now.

DH says she will hold them in forever because she loves being treated like a princess and doesn't want all the special attention to end.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 23, 2011)

That's the same thing my DH says every year, because we pull all ours into kidding stalls w/ the best hay / grain / eiderdown quilts and feather pillows....just kiddin' about that last part, but yeah...why would they want to spit the kids out early and lose their posh accomodations??


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 23, 2011)

My hubby says the same thing.  They don't want to leave the Hilton Kidding Stalls and loose getting hay and grain without having to fight for it.  

She will go when she is ready.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 23, 2011)

MissDanni said:
			
		

> Wow I feel like I just got a lashing from the teacher.


Nah, it's not like that.   Roll's just sharing some knowledge gained through first hand experience for everyone's benefit.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

I am gaining weight with all this popcorn, Yes, I like mine with butter and salt.


----------



## elevan (Jun 23, 2011)

_The "fruit salad" thing with papaya, mango and pineapple isn't going to induce unless they are close to time anyway...same with humans.  So it could be argued that it's a coincidence...idk.  Consider it a treat that might help.  It won't hurt._

I agree I would NOT do the castor oil induction technique, as it does induce labor whether or not the female is ready.  Inducing labor in goats is just too risky.  I had one that I was positive was bred for a specific date and she kidded 23 days later...meant she didn't breed when I thought she did but the following month.  If I'd induced her with oil or hormones I would have been very sorry and been less 2 kids.  Not worth the risk.

Goats were born to make us humans crazy!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 23, 2011)

Just second or thirding that I don't believe anyone meant it as jumping your stuff but just because a couple times somebody has posted "I wonder if I could...." and by the time anybody got around to saying "bad idea" it was too late.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 23, 2011)

I will say, that *IF* you have your bucks seperated except for breeding time, with *no* chance of "breeding through the fence" or don't keep a buck on your property, then you know for sure when she was bred, and when she gets to a week or more beyond due you can start feeding the mango, papaya, and/or pineapple.

But if neither of the above apply to you/your farm, then I agree with the others about not inducing... and my bad for not asking about the buck status of your farm.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2011)

I am in my backyard a lot, so I can see many of my goats.  Last fall during breeding season I witnessed a doe being bred several times in the same day and standing like a rock, no chasing around or anything like that.  He was spending so much time with her I was worried he was neglecting the other 15 girls with him. 

Then 2 weeks later he was breeding her again, not one time, not chasing her around, literally spent two days right with her, and must have mounted her 50 times. I was thinkiing hmmm. How could that be, it isn't even a normal heat cycle? 

I write down dates of all breedings I witness, since we have him in with the girls for 3 or 4 months. I don't witness them all, some how some of the girls just magically become pregnant. Normally they all kid with in the same week, occasionally one will kid a full heat cycle later than the rest. 

But this girl kidded 2 weeks later than the rest. If I hadn't seen the second breeding, I would have been sure she was bred from the first.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree, all this unknown is making me crazy!

I think we have decided that DH is going to build another goat house for trouble and her girls?  Please please girls!

Then this way we will know exactly when they have "dates". All this waiting and wondering is just a big ol' P.I.T.A if you get me.

Today is pretty hot and Trouble is not impressed at all. So far this season I have only trimmed out the clumps of fur from the winter. I don't really care about the fur as I don't keep it or sell it, I just give it to the local birds and they use it for nesting. 

So I'm wondering if I should get the trimmer out and give her a good shave down? Or maybe I should wait until the kids come? Not sure what to do, but I know she is pretty hot right now.

I really don't like combing it out because it takes forever and like I said it's no matter to me about the fur so if I get different hairs all mixed in whatever.

She is really fidgety today but I blame the heat. She has this funny BLAH@Today expression on her face.

Is there anyone else on here that has Cashmeres? I never see anyone talk about them.

Edit: Just a random thought... if we do get girls, could they breed with the father's (Trevor's) twin brother Corey? Or would that be too risky?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 23, 2011)

MissDanni said:
			
		

> I agree, all this unknown is making me crazy!
> 
> I think we have decided that DH is going to build another goat house for trouble and her girls?  Please please girls!
> 
> ...


They could.. it is called line breeding. If he has the characteristics and traits that you really want, you could pair them with him once they reach at least a year old.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 23, 2011)

It might be a good time to trim her if she's not feeling like moving around too much.  (my animals are always wriggly)  And it'll give you something to pass the time with.    still thinking about you and hoping for the best.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jun 25, 2011)

Its been a couple days.  Any progress?

I have to say it, as it was the best expression when we were waiting for ours to kid......... Goats are liars.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 25, 2011)

Things are still about the same. She is really low in the belly though, almost looking like she isn't that pregnant anymore. However, we know she is. I can feel the baby/babies kicking and moving all around. The one little baby is very active, rolling around and doing zumba or something in there. 

Today is clean up day so she will be getting some fresh bedding to mess with. I think most of her moaning and groaning is purely for my benefit. My older boxer dam does the same thing if I say "ohh poor momma".

I am noticing though that he udder is bigger on one side than the other slightly. I was told that she produces on one side only so I guess that's why. I have a bottle on order that should be in today. Figure its a good idea to have one on hand should I end up needing it.

*Question:* Is it normal for Trouble to be with more gas than usual? Not really an extreme amount, just I notice she has more than she normally does.

The boys were out on walk about last night with Trouble and I noticed that Trevor (Daddy) seemed to be checking her out, they had a short chat and went their separate ways. Way to be supportive Trevor. 

One strange thing is the ducks, the past two evenings they come up and sit outside of Troubles area. I guess they are waiting for the big event too!

I have pulled back a little of my attention from her as she was getting WAY to used to having me all to herself and with a farm of animals it's really not fair to the others. Not that I'm still not checking in with her far more than normal, I just don't want her to become REALLY needy.

I really, really, really want a girl so I can keep her. If we have 2 girls I already have a home for the second. It's just that this will be our very first kid born here so I'd like to keep her. If we get a boy/boys it really wouldn't be a great idea to keep him as we already have 2 bucks and since they are twin brothers and have been together always, they get along and there are no issues between them. I think adding a new male would create a problem. OR MAYBE!!! If I get a boy I can trade him for a girl with the breeder? Ya, maybe that could work cause I know she has new kids! ... sorry for that thinking out-loud thing I just did.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep, the extra gas is normal.  The babies are pushing against her stomach after all   As long is she is able to expel it from one end or the other it's not a problem.


----------



## damummis (Jun 26, 2011)

OOooo, Missdanni, I so feel for you.  I have been on lamb watch for 2 months.  I thought for sure she was going to have them the beginning of May, or was at least told that was when she was due.  Nope still waiting.  I mean it is getting embarrassing.  People are starting to wonder about me and my phantom lambs.  I cringe when someone asks if there are any babies yet.  

I hope for you that you don't have to wait so long.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 26, 2011)

@damummis I hope so too. She is continually messing with me now. Crying wolf all the time. What makes me upset is that it's going to be that one time I don't believe her that the kids come and I'll miss it.

I can feel the little one(s) moving about in there so we must be getting at least "closer" to the big day.

@All I mentioned before about them telling me that she only produces milk on one side - Well I am noticing that, that could very well be true because one side of the udder looks fuller than the other. I hope that isn't going to be a problem.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 28, 2011)

Just checking in and letting you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet your doe and my doe are waiting in cahoots with each other... then out of the blue, we will both be posting our "FINALLY!!" threads..


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok so I'm not sure what Trouble is doing right now but she was panting earlier in the day but I passed that off as being hot. Now she is in the barn and panting a LOT. I don't really see that she's pushing or anything, and so far nothing is coming out. She is laying down sort of over on her right side a bit and the indents she had on either side of her tail _(I guess where the ligaments went soft?)_ is now all full looking. If I place my hand on the top side of her tail she pushes her back-end towards me. Her belly is really round looking all over and as usual _(well the last week at least)_ she is making her moaning sounds. Oh and I heard her grind her teeth a few times, that's something that I haven't heard her do before.

Who knows whats she's doing? Is she just messing with again?

I'll give her another check in a little bit :/


----------



## nibblygoats (Jun 29, 2011)

I would watch her carefully.  She might very well be in early labor, lost her plug and you didn't see it.  The teeth-grinding indicates pain or stress.  They will breath faster when in labor.  Typically they get up, lay down, get up again, like they can't settle.  The fact that her belly looks different could indicate the kid(s) moving into position.  Her girl-parts will start to look puffy/pooched out, like there is pressure behind it.  You will very likely see a string of mucus discharge before actual kidding, but you never know.  You might just see the bubble first.  You don't need to actually do anything, other than comfort your doe, until you see her starting to push (lying down, extending one or more legs, probably crying out).  If she is pushing every 2 minutes for 30 minutes and you don't see any kid parts, you will need to go in, so be prepared.  Wishing you the best.  It is stressful for us, more than for the goat I think.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2011)

Keep us posted!  Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 2, 2011)

They're here!!!!

I noticed last night that Trouble's udder had doubled in size since the day before.

Ok so just went out to do morning checks, DH was out earlier to feed up but everything was quiet, although he said there was a wet spot in her pen, he just figured she spilled her water around like she does sometimes.

Anyways, so we were standing in the yard chatting for a minute and my daughter said "I hear ..... baby somethings!" She ran to the barn with us behind her and sure enough here was the sweetest little kid I have every seen! Then while telling Trouble how good of a girl she was and how great of a job she did I noticed a second, TWINS!!! They look so much alike. I can't get a real good look at them yet because she is still cleaning them up and I "THINK" she is done birthing, although she has hanging stuff still coming out it looks like it has some blood in it so I'm thinking she is just needing to pass the placenta. She is still pawing at the ground, walking and fussing about and has yet to let them nurse.

Gave her some molasses water, she downed the first little pail and drank about half the second.

Of course I had to jump right in and check them out, but uncle _(who is very old-school)_ started giving me heck saying that if I get in there and mess with them she won't feed them and so on. He also said that they are pretty big for twins. I really don't think it will be an issue because Trouble is a bottle baby herself and has had me by her side for the past however many days. I'm disappointed that I missed the actual birth, but as long as everyone is ok that's what really matters.

Will it be easy to tell if they are boys or girls? Our boys were 4 months when we got them so it was pretty obvious, but with the babies I'm not sure if I will be able to tell?

My grandmother passed away 6 months ago, she was one of the most amazing people I have ever known, we were REALLY close and I have been missing her terribly. Today is her birthday and she would have been 75. The fact that these babies have come to us today is very special to me.

I am so happy that they are here now and that everyone looks healthy!

Ok here is an early picture, they are still pretty dirty looking right now so I will take more later.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 2, 2011)

CONGRATS! 

You can and should handle those babies as much as you want.  If you're dam raising they'll be friendlier if they can imprint early on.

That is really special that they arrived on your grandmother's birthday.  Mine has been gone for 10 years now and there's still a void.  

Oh, and boys have testicles, girls don't.


----------



## damummis (Jul 2, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!
 Im so glad that she had an easy delivery! Its really easy to tell if they are boy or girl. Boy will have a little sack and the girl will have a noticable slit under her butt.
 YAY I cant wait to see more pics of them!!


----------



## wannacow (Jul 2, 2011)

WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!    Congratulations on the healthy babies!!!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## MissDanni (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok placenta has passed and she ate it. I'm guessing that's fine? My momma dog always ate hers.

The babies are nursing now and she has milk from both nipples! I was worried as the breeder said she only had milk in one last time she had babies. I did have to get one of the going though as the little baby couldn't get it started.

We have one boy and one girl! I am SO keeping the girl! Wish I could keep the boy but I already have two bucks.

Trouble is a bit clumsy, she actually stepped on one of the babies when I was just out there... I hope that's not going to be a problem? Perhaps shes just getting used to having them underfoot.

This is so GREAT!!!!

Thank you all so so very much for helping me through this!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 2, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

Handle those kids LOTS in their first 48 hours and continue to do so through their first 2 weeks of life.  Since they are being dam raised that is the very best way to make them human friendly.

eta: eating the placenta is fine...gross but fine.  she should also get better about having little ones underfoot.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with the handling, mine are on their mom but run to me for lovings whenever I go out, have started standing up with front legs on me to get picked up. I also missed the big event, but started picking them up as soon as I got out there and discovered they had been born.  Mom doesn't mind a bit but she won't let my other goat baby near them.   Congrats!!


----------



## nibblygoats (Jul 2, 2011)

Yay for you and the babies!  That is everyone's dream kidding, for sure!  You can always keep the boy as a wether   I agree, handle them as much as you want and they will be fine.  Congratulations to all


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats!  The placenta will actually help replace needed minerals and protein, even if its yucky to think about.  So its good that she ate it.  We, of course, need more pics.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice!  And I'd give them all the snuggles they'll endure!  I'm sure he meant well and some animals probably do fuss about their babies being handled by humans.  Congrats!!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jul 2, 2011)

Wonderful news!  Congratulations!  BTW, I think the fail safe method for checking the sex os to look under the tail and count the holes .  1 = boy; 2 = girl.

Turns out Trouble had no trouble at all!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jul 2, 2011)

*Congratulations!!!*    Glad it all went well!


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll try to get some better pictures up today, the one I posted was as soon as I saw them and they were still pretty messy then.

I have named the girl - Since she was born on my late Grandmother's birthday we have decided to name the girl kid in honor of her, Shirley (Shirl for short).

The little boy has already been spoken for and will be weathered. They have yet to give me a name for him, so for now he's lil-man.

My daughter says they look like tiny little cows because of the black with white patches.

I must say I was surprised at how small they are, although I'm being told they are pretty big for twins.

*Now here come the questions! *

1) The boy had an issue yesterday afternoon with _(we call it pasty butt, our baby chicks sometimes get it)_ poop stuck to his bottom, it was pretty awful, almost like someone had stuck a caramel or toffee candy to him. Ok gross I know but that's the best way I can explain it. I had to place his bottom in a dish of warm water to try and soften it up and loosen it off. Once I got him cleaned up I put Vaseline on his bottom end and up his tail a bit so that he wouldn't get it stuck to him again. Now is that normal for the first few bowel movements to be sticky like that? :/ The little girl isn't having this problem.

2) Now although Trouble is milking from both nipples, one side of her udder is much larger than the other. Also she looks like she has a LOT of milk and to me it looks like she may be pretty tender in the udder area, especially the larger side. Should I perhaps milk off a few ounces to relieve some of the pressure or just leave her be?

3) So Trouble eats hay, whatever she wants, whenever she wants and she gets goat ration in the morning and the evening, about 1 quart each time. She also goes on walkabout and eats a little of this and a little of that. Someone mentioned that I should cut her ration in half because she will get too much milk and the babies might not be able to get any out if she gets too full? Is there any truth to this?

4) Feeding Trouble - Is it alright for me to feed her the ration in with her babies? They wont try to eat the food and choke or something would they?

5) When will the little boy be able to go to his new home? Is it like 6 weeks or how does this work with kids?

6) Banding - My breeder said she would band him for me at 3 weeks. Then I think its 10 days before you snip off the crusty parts and remove the band? Someone correct me on this if need be. The girl who is getting him wants it done because she's worried he will be all stinky and messy. Neither of my two boys are stinky or messy, but I guess some could be.

7) When should the kids start eating food and is it ok for them to eat what I feed the others? Hay and rations.

8) How long do I wait before I allow Trouble to start "Dating" again.

Ok! I think that's all the questions I have for now lol I'm sorry guys I just want to make sure I'm doing everything properly for these babies and momma. I am so sold on goats now, I can't wait to have more!

Yesterday I cleaned out Troubles area so her and the little ones went outside for a little bit, it was so cute how they followed her around. At one point they started to follow my daughter around and would cry for her to wait up if she got too far ahead of them. One of the dogs got curious and came a bit too close and Trouble made for her with a big head butt .... she missed the dog and got me right in the thigh ... needless to say it hurt like heck and I'm expecting to see a nice bruise today. I shouted when she did it and she came over very apologetic so I forgave her as it wasn't intended for me. The dogs now make VERY wide circles around the goats.

We are all in love with the new babies, I lost track of DH Saturday night; we had family over and were playing guitar around the fire pit, I went looking for him and sure enough he was in with the babies holding his new baby girl happy as could be. He was so worried about her because she is the smaller of the two, but she is drinking, walking and even starting to play a bit, I even noticed her belly filling out a little. They both are doing so very well and Trouble is an excellent momma.

Again, thank you SO very much for being there for us through all of this, someday I hope I will be able to share everything I have learned with someone else and support them the way you all have been supporting us.


----------



## cindyg (Jul 4, 2011)

I must say that Trouble looks quite a bit like my Angela, who is a Pygora, and presented me with twin doelings three weeks ago.  Totally unexpected, she was pregnant when I brought her home and newbie that I am, I had no idea.  Being such a newbie, I have no answers to your questions re milking but I can say that the girls are beginning to be interested in what their mother is eating and will nibble on hay, leaves etc  They are starting to put their little noses into the feed bucket that has beet pulp and goat rations mixed in.  Still nursing of course as well.  I decided very quickly that I was keeping these babies, but I know that I will have to part with any future ones as I just do not have room.  Where in Canada are you btw?  You have a lovely website.


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 4, 2011)

cindyg said:
			
		

> I must say that Trouble looks quite a bit like my Angela, who is a Pygora, and presented me with twin doelings three weeks ago.  Totally unexpected, she was pregnant when I brought her home and newbie that I am, I had no idea.  Being such a newbie, I have no answers to your questions re milking but I can say that the girls are beginning to be interested in what their mother is eating and will nibble on hay, leaves etc  They are starting to put their little noses into the feed bucket that has beet pulp and goat rations mixed in.  Still nursing of course as well.  I decided very quickly that I was keeping these babies, but I know that I will have to part with any future ones as I just do not have room.  Where in Canada are you btw?  You have a lovely website.


Thank you for the advice and compliments 
I live in Prince Edward Island. It's lovely here 3 seasons out of 4, I really do NOT like winter, but I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 4, 2011)

Have some pictures now for everyone to see!

Here is one of Emily with our new girl Shirley, jump over to our website to see all the pictures!


----------



## cindyg (Jul 4, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful? I wanted goats for a long time before I worked up the courage to actually get some and now, I can't believe I waited so long.  Now I'm planning to move away from my extended family on the eastern shore and go inland just so I can have more room for more goats. (don't tell my husband) about the more goats part I mean, he's ok with the moving part, as long as he just has to get up from here some morning and go to bed that evening in the new place.  MissDanni, maybe in the future we might talk about "dates" for our girls.  I'm getting an ND buckling soon to bring in some new blood for my herd.  Enjoy the babies!!


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 4, 2011)

cindyg said:
			
		

> Isn't it wonderful? I wanted goats for a long time before I worked up the courage to actually get some and now, I can't believe I waited so long.  Now I'm planning to move away from my extended family on the eastern shore and go inland just so I can have more room for more goats. (don't tell my husband) about the more goats part I mean, he's ok with the moving part, as long as he just has to get up from here some morning and go to bed that evening in the new place.  MissDanni, maybe in the future we might talk about "dates" for our girls.  I'm getting an ND buckling soon to bring in some new blood for my herd.  Enjoy the babies!!


For sure, where are you located?

I have 2 bucks, they are twins too, Corey & Trevor


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll try to answer some of your questions.  Althoug I just had my first baby myself, so I defer to anyone more expereinced who disagrees.

1.  The "pasty butt" is normal.  When they are passing the meconium (first stools), it is pretty tarry (a lot like human babies) and then their poops look kind of mustardy yellowish when they are drinking milk only (again, like human babies!).  Once they start eating solid food, their poops will become like normal goat poops.  The moma cleans their butts usually, but you may need to help, as you did.

2.  The Fias Co Farm webiste advocates milking a little from the big side of the udder.  We're doing this and it seems to be helpful to both doe and baby, as that side is then easier to nurse.  Once when I milked her, one side was pretty clogged, so I had to really press, but once the milk started coming, it was much better and baby could get some from that side too.

3.  I doubled my does' ration once she kidded since it takes a lot out of a doe to nurse and be milked, more even than pregnancy, really.  If you are milking her, more milk is a bonus, not a negative!  Milk is produced according to demand (as genetics, nutirtion, etc. allows).  More food doesn't necessarily mean more milk.  If it was that easy, all the dairies would be feeding their does tons!

4.  It is fine to feed her with her babies.  They will learn from her and may begin "sampling" within a few days after birth.  More likely, they'll play in the food for a while.

5.  I think 8 weeks is standard minimum weaning (and moving to new home) time.  Of course, you could always wait longer.  If you're banding him, I'd think you'd want to wait until he is all healed up.

6.  I don't have any expereince with banding, so will leave this to someone else.

7.  The kids can eat hay and grain when they are ready.  They won't eat much for a while.

8.  In general, does shouldn't have more than 1 baby a year.  I wouldn't let her date - then - for at least 6-7 months, maybe longer.  A lot would depend on her condition.  (She shouldn't "date" until she is in excellent condition and carrying good weight.)  It will also depend on what you want from her.  Do you want as many babies as possible?  (Then, she should kid once a year as her condition allows).  If you want her in milk, you may be able to milk her through the winter, without breeding her again.

Hope that helps and I look forward to seeing if anyone has other answers!


----------



## cindyg (Jul 5, 2011)

Such a lot of knowledge and experience on this website.  It's wonderful.  Miss Danni, I am on the beautiful Eastern Shore of Nova Scotia, about 40 minutes outside of Dartmouth.  But... I really am going to move so I can have more room so next year, hopefully, I'll be in the "interior" of the province with lots of acreage and lots of beautiful goaties.


----------



## MissDanni (Jul 6, 2011)

@Cara Peachick - Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my questions, I know there are a lot of them! Just want to make sure I'm doing my very best for these guys.

@cindyg - I visited NS for the first time last Autumn and it was beautiful; lots of nature, which I love! 

@All - Our friends have decide that they are just not ready this year for a goat but they do want one in the future, so looks like this little man is looking for a new home. I don't think it's going to be a problem as he has a great personality; very sweet and playful already.


----------



## arabianequine (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulation! They are sure cute! 

Are you doing and vaccinations? Do you know about them? Baby and mom usually need some things prior to birth or at birth.


----------



## elevan (Jul 7, 2011)

1) The boy had an issue yesterday afternoon with (we call it pasty butt, our baby chicks sometimes get it) poop stuck to his bottom, it was pretty awful, almost like someone had stuck a caramel or toffee candy to him. Ok gross I know but that's the best way I can explain it. I had to place his bottom in a dish of warm water to try and soften it up and loosen it off. Once I got him cleaned up I put Vaseline on his bottom end and up his tail a bit so that he wouldn't get it stuck to him again. Now is that normal for the first few bowel movements to be sticky like that? hmm The little girl isn't having this problem.
*This is normal...mom is probably cleaning up the doeling's rear and not doing the same for the buckling.  You did right for him, the poo will get less sticky over time and eventually will form berries* 

2) Now although Trouble is milking from both nipples, one side of her udder is much larger than the other. Also she looks like she has a LOT of milk and to me it looks like she may be pretty tender in the udder area, especially the larger side. Should I perhaps milk off a few ounces to relieve some of the pressure or just leave her be?
*Yep, milk out the uneven side.*

3) So Trouble eats hay, whatever she wants, whenever she wants and she gets goat ration in the morning and the evening, about 1 quart each time. She also goes on walkabout and eats a little of this and a little of that. Someone mentioned that I should cut her ration in half because she will get too much milk and the babies might not be able to get any out if she gets too full? Is there any truth to this?
*I don't cut their ration.  IMO they need it to be at their full potential.*

4) Feeding Trouble - Is it alright for me to feed her the ration in with her babies? They wont try to eat the food and choke or something would they?
*It's fine.  They learn from mama and will begin tasting (or mouthing) the feed and the hay and the water fairly early.*

5) When will the little boy be able to go to his new home? Is it like 6 weeks or how does this work with kids?
*If you're dam raising them you need to wait until they are weaned.  Don't wean prior to 8 weeks.  If they are being bottle raised they can go anytime as long as the new owner knows that they are on the bottle and how to bottle feed.*

6) Banding - My breeder said she would band him for me at 3 weeks. Then I think its 10 days before you snip off the crusty parts and remove the band? Someone correct me on this if need be. The girl who is getting him wants it done because she's worried he will be all stinky and messy. Neither of my two boys are stinky or messy, but I guess some could be.
*Don't do it that early!!!  Wait to band until 8 weeks.  He needs time for his urethra to mature to be able to prevent UC problems in the future.  Bucks don't make good pets but castrating them to be a wether too soon can increase the chance for heartache in the future.  And you don't need to cut off the testicles after banding...they will fall off on their own in 2-4 weeks and you'll probably never even see them.*

7) When should the kids start eating food and is it ok for them to eat what I feed the others? Hay and rations.
*Individuals tend to start really eating at different times, but if they are tasting with mom they tend to start earlier.  What you're feeding mom is fine.*

8) How long do I wait before I allow Trouble to start "Dating" again.
*This is open for debate depending on the breeder.  I like to wait 6-8 months post kidding.  It really depends on the doe's condition.  Some people will rebreed as early as 60 days...I think that's excessive but that's my opinion only.  You'll have to make that decision based on your doe's condition and what you want to do.*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  

And great questions-I can share with you what I've learned on some of them

1) The boy had an issue yesterday afternoon with _(we call it pasty butt, our baby chicks sometimes get it)_ poop stuck to his bottom, it was pretty awful, almost like someone had stuck a caramel or toffee candy to him. Ok gross I know but that's the best way I can explain it. I had to place his bottom in a dish of warm water to try and soften it up and loosen it off. Once I got him cleaned up I put Vaseline on his bottom end and up his tail a bit so that he wouldn't get it stuck to him again. Now is that normal for the first few bowel movements to be sticky like that? :/ The little girl isn't having this problem.

*A kids first stools (meconium) are usually dark and tarry and then turn to a more yellow color (which can be pelleted a bit or more pastey).  I have heard of kids getting plugged up so the tooshie bath is probably a good idea.  If his stools get really watery though, you might need to take action. Are they being bottle fed?*


3) So Trouble eats hay, whatever she wants, whenever she wants and she gets goat ration in the morning and the evening, about 1 quart each time. She also goes on walkabout and eats a little of this and a little of that. Someone mentioned that I should cut her ration in half because she will get too much milk and the babies might not be able to get any out if she gets too full? Is there any truth to this?
*I have been giving mine hay, alfalfa, and a daily portion of grains while I milk and they seem to be just fine.  A very full udder can make it more challenging for babies to latch on but it is unlikely that they couldn't nurse at all-plus a couple of gulps will soften the udder.*

4) Feeding Trouble - Is it alright for me to feed her the ration in with her babies? They wont try to eat the food and choke or something would they?
*They will probably learn to eat solids more quickly if they see her doing it.  Not sure about choking but so far, ours haven't had that problem.*

7) When should the kids start eating food and is it ok for them to eat what I feed the others? Hay and rations.
*They'll probably start nibbling hay and if grain is available, they might try that too if they see mom doing it.  I know some use a creep feeder.  Not sure about rations so might need some other opinions on that one.*

8) How long do I wait before I allow Trouble to start "Dating" again.
*I believe I read six months or three times in a two year period with at least six months between.*


----------

